# Taylor Baby or Big Baby, any own one?



## nataliejwong (May 4, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting one soon after I sell off my Ibanez electric. I played my friend's Big Baby a week ago and it sounds really nice. Not much bass, but I kinda like it that way.

What's your opinion on the Taylor Baby or Big Baby acoustics? And any tips on how to take care of it? Humidifier? Cleaning? etc. I don't mind if your replies are long or short etc., any reply is good.

Thanks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well I own a 110 which I can't imagine is a heck of a lot different. It's one of the 'lower' Traylor models.

I love it. Taylor's have a pretty unique tone as you have already noticed. People are either going to love it or hate it. I personally love it. I play a lot of fast Rockabilly rythym stuff and I love the definition I get when I am hammering on it.

The issues of humidity apply to any acoustic. Just make sure you keep it in an environment where the humidity levels are acceptable. I personally leave mine in it's case when not in use as well.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have a baby taylor. it _was_ a great, pre 9-11 travel guitar.

i find that the neck is a tad delicate, and has a tendency to move around a bit. it has a huge sound for such a small guitar.

-dh


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I had a Baby and got rid of it -- I wasn't very happy with the tone and it suffered from some stability problems. I would recommend a Larrivee parlour -- but one of the satin finish, no frills models. All wood, real guitar. The tone is much superior to a Baby and you can store it in an overhead bin on a plane.


----------



## nataliejwong (May 4, 2007)

gevans378 said:


> I had a Baby and got rid of it -- I wasn't very happy with the tone and it suffered from some stability problems. I would recommend a Larrivee parlour -- but one of the satin finish, no frills models. All wood, real guitar. The tone is much superior to a Baby and you can store it in an overhead bin on a plane.


Hm.. Larrivee parlour.. sounds like a nice guitar. How much does it cost? What kind of wood is it? Top, back/sides?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If it's the same one I tried at Folkway, it's pretty pricey. Enough so that I just put it down because there was no way I could afford it hah. I kind of like parlor guitars for travelling and I don't like to have to worry about damage to them. With the price of the Larivee, I would have been worried sick about it.

Speaking of which, does anyone have any other suggestions for a fairly cheap parlour? I don't want to hijack the thread, but I am actually looking at getting something as well. COnsidering the abuse it will likely take, I am looking for something under $300.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've owned a couple of mahogany Larrivee parlours and currently own a Koa one. The old satin finish models can be picked up for $400 to $500 Cdn. The new tricked out parlours (full gloss and inlay) are quite expensive and not something I'd consider for travelling. I've bought and sold parlours online, usually through the Larrivee forum.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

gevans378 said:


> I had a Baby and got rid of it -- I wasn't very happy with the tone and it suffered from some stability problems. I would recommend a Larrivee parlour -- but one of the satin finish, no frills models. All wood, real guitar. The tone is much superior to a Baby and you can store it in an overhead bin on a plane.


...i recommend calling the airline first. i haven't been permitted to take mine on board since before 9-11.

to be fair, i've only tried to bring it on domestic flights. international flights are probably a different story.

-dh


----------



## Schluppy (Feb 24, 2007)

I own a big baby. I've had it around for around 5 or 6 years now and I've got no complaints.

It has a really light and bright tone which I enjoy a lot. It's also relatively small and very easy to play. I haven't experienced any of the stability problems mentioned previously.

IIRC I paid around $500 for it and, to my ears, it blew the doors off of the similarly priced acoustics I tried.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

The stability issues I was referring to were with a Taylor Baby. I can't comment on the Big Baby -- I've never played one. I would expect their tone to be a serious improvement on the Baby.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

For those of you who own a Big Baby, what sort of hardshell case do you use, if any? Could a standard Taylor hardshell case be used for the BB, or would you have to put some extra padding around the edges to make sure the guitar doesn't move around?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Big baby*



Schluppy said:


> I own a big baby. I've had it around for around 5 or 6 years now and I've got no complaints.
> 
> IIRC I paid around $500 for it and, to my ears, it blew the doors off of the similarly priced acoustics I tried.


I too have a Big Baby. it's my first guitar and I love it love it love it!! Sounds awesome and for a (female) beginner it was easy to play, nice action and all. I've since upgraded to a GSRS and there's no comparison, but for a 1st guitar? it's the Best!!!


----------

